# New Bottle Cabinet



## caldigs (Aug 14, 2008)

Almost finished building my bottle cabinet but now I need to design the doors.  I am thinking of using plexiglass, but there is no room for a track.  Any ideas ?

 Thanks


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2008)

NOW THAT IS NICE!!! I WILL GIVE YOU $THREE DOLLARS AND FIDDY CENTS FOR THAT UGLY OLD GREEN CATHEDRAL PICKLE![8D] HONEST I WILL! YOU NEED A PUPPY WILL TRADE![&:] AGAIN VERY NICE!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 15, 2008)

i've seen displays such as yours where the owner stretched a couple rows of fishing line across the front of each shelf to protect the bottles from sliding front and falling. good luck, looks fantastic so far.

 Jim


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 15, 2008)

What are you using for the back lighting and how are you attaching it?  I thought about doing something similar myself, found where to get the plastic, but not quite sure how to do the back lighting.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 15, 2008)

I see some great bottles there. The lighting is super. Sorry, I can't help you on the plexiglass.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Flaschenjager
> 
> I'd also like to know more about the materials used for the back, the white panel material and lights used. I've been working on one of these for years. Needless to say, it is unfinished, mainly because I can't settle on the back lighting.


 You can buy the plastic at "Tap Plastics".  They will cut it to size for you.


----------



## caldigs (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guys....sorry for the late reply.  When I get home I'll post some photos of the interior so you can get an idea of how its constructed.  It's made of poplar and the total cost was a little over $500 for wood, lighting, and the diffuser.


----------



## caldigs (Aug 21, 2008)

Frame


----------



## caldigs (Aug 21, 2008)

4 tubes total.


----------



## caldigs (Aug 21, 2008)

The cabinet is 6' tall, 6' long and 12" deep.  I have two 48" T12 flurescent tubes on each side facing inwards toward eachother and the back wall is painted white to reflect light forward.  The diffuser is about 4" from the lights and the shelves are 6" deep.  The first shelf is 10" the next two 14" and the last one 10".  The shelves occupy 48" and start 24" from the ground.  I plan on putting demijohns, ceramics, ect. on the ground level.  This cabinet is not what many long-time collectors would call 'ideal', but for the money, time and lack of carpentry experience, it turned out well.


----------



## glass man (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW! IDEAL FOR ME!


----------

